# [Gelöst!] Wiedergabegerät per Taste switchen?



## Pffzzhh! (24. Oktober 2010)

*[Gelöst!] Wiedergabegerät per Taste switchen?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, ich bin echt am verzweifeln!

Ich habe an meiner X-FI das Roccat Kave Headset mit 3 x 3,5 mm Klinke angeschlossen, zusätzlich das Edifier S330D über den S/PDIF Anschluss.

Möchte ich nun die Wiedergabe von den Lautsprechern auf das Headset wechseln, so muss ich entweder umständlich in der Windoof Systemsteuerung das Standard-Wiedergabegerät wechseln, oder halt jeweils in der Anwendung (sofern möglich).

Ich suche ein kleines Programm, mit dem ich das Standard-Wiedergabegerät per Tastendruck (Hotkey) direkt wechseln kann.

Ich habe schon bei Google lange gesucht und zwei Programme gefunden:
QuickSoundSwitch
Vista Audio Changer

Leider "wirken" beide nicht, es wird die Einstellung nicht übernommen. Skripte, die letztendlich nur die Benutzereingaben simulieren sind auch nix für mich, da es damit doch Einschränkungen gibt.

Bitte, bitte helft mir! Gibt es denn kein Programm, welches funktioniert???

EDIT 10.12.2014:
Siehe mein Post #14, dort beschreibe ich eine Lösung


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wiedergabegerät per Taste switchen?*

Rechtsklick auf den Lautsprecher im Tray-Bereich (neben der Uhr) -> "Wiedergabegeräte" anklicken und schon öffnet sich das Fenster "Sound" aus der Systemsteuerung...das dürfte doch schnell genug gehen.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wiedergabegerät per Taste switchen?*

Danke für den Tipp, ähnlich schnell ist es schon bei mir, da ich "Sound" als verknüpfung auf den Desktop gelegt habe.

Ich möchte es aber per Hotkey schalten können, was auf diese Art leider nicht geht. nach meinen Recherchen weiß ich, dass ich nicht der Einzige mit diesem "Problem" bin, nur habe ich noch keine Lösung.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wiedergabegerät per Taste switchen?*

Also, ein Doppelklick auf deinen Desktop-Link und dann noch einen rechtsklick zum aktivieren ist Dir echt schon zuviel? ^^


----------



## Pffzzhh! (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wiedergabegerät per Taste switchen?*

Jaaa, danke fürs Gespräch. Ich finde es leider anstrengend, wenn keiner ne Lösung hat, die Fragestellung zu rechtfertigen ...


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wiedergabegerät per Taste switchen?*

Das war indirekt nur ne Nachfrage, ob Du das denn überhaupt wirklich so machst - vlt. machst Du es ja viel umständlicher? 

Mir fällt ansonsten nur ein Makro ein, wie es zB bei Gamertastaturen auf eine Sondertaste legen kann. Damit kannst Du quasi eine Mausbewegung aufnehmen und auf Tastendruck abspielen.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wiedergabegerät per Taste switchen?*

Ja danke für den Tipp. Ein Makro suche ich leider nicht. Ich möchte, dass "im Hintergrund" der Sound einfach geswitched wird. Dafür soll auch kein Fenster kurz aufpoppen.

Einsatzgebiet: Ich höre gerade Musik über VLC oder ähliches, welches sofort auf die Änderung reagiert. Eigentlich bin ich aber in einer anderen Anwendung (ggf. Vollbild), wo das Makro durch seine Aktivierung stören würde.

Tja, leider weiß hier wohl auch keiner Rat, aber vielen Dank für eure Mühe!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wiedergabegerät per Taste switchen?*

ich denke mal du wirst dir ne control panel applet oder so schreiben müssen, das verlinken und der verlinkung nen tastaturkürzel zuweisen.
ansonsten ka


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wiedergabegerät per Taste switchen?*

Ja, das geht sicher nicht so einfach. Es ist ja auch nicht einfach ein Link zu einer exe-Datei, sondern Du versuchst ja eine Folge an Klicks zu "simulieren". Ich weiß nicht, ob es für die Aktion "im Soundfenster onboardsound per Rechtsklick aktvieren" auch einen Befehl gibt, denn man im Rahmen eines kleinen Programmes, welches man dann zB auf ne F-Taste legt, ausführen lassen kann...


----------



## Pffzzhh! (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wiedergabegerät per Taste switchen?*

Naja, aus Programmierer-Sicht ist es eine Windows-Funktion, die einfach per Befehl aktiviert werden muss. Um so etwas zu programmieren, muss man aber die Befehle / DLLs / Dienste / whatever ... kennen. Die beiden eingangs genannten Programme machen dies ja prinzipiell, funktionieren nur leider bei mir nicht.

Da ich etwas programmiererfahrung habe, versuchte ich bereits das Problem anzugehen, kam bisher aber aufgrund fehlenden Wissens nicht allzu weit ...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wiedergabegerät per Taste switchen?*

eventuell kann dir des Standard Applet:
Sounds and Audio Devices (mmsys.cpl)
    * Change the speaker volume and type and specify whether to show the volume icon in the notification area.
    * Change the sounds played for the system or specific programs when a certain event occurs, i.e. Windows Startup or Critical Stop.
    * Change default devices for music playback, recording, voice recognition, MIDI etc.
    * Change the Sound card settings and whether to use Hardware acceleration.
    * Display the audio devices installed on the computer, and allows them to be configured.

paar grundinfos geben, kenn mich leider auf dem gebiet auch nur theor. aus, bin halt webentwickler und hab mit sowas eher wenig am hut 
Punkt 3 sieht doch Vielversprechend aus ....
Habs von Wikkipedia geklaut


----------



## Pffzzhh! (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wiedergabegerät per Taste switchen?*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> eventuell kann dir des Standard Applet:
> Sounds and Audio Devices (mmsys.cpl)
> * Change the speaker volume and type and specify whether to show the volume icon in the notification area.
> * Change the sounds played for the system or specific programs when a certain event occurs, i.e. Windows Startup or Critical Stop.
> ...



Vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis! Soweit ich das erkennen kann, steckt hinter dem Ganzen auch nur der Aufruf des jeweiligen "Applets" (wie Soundsteuerung). Daraus habe ich bisher leider auch weiter noch keine Infos gefunden, wie man über Aufrufe o. ä. die jeweiligen Funktionen direkt steuern kann. Aber das werde ich mal weiter verfolgen.


----------



## prallus (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wiedergabegerät per Taste switchen?*

Das Thema ist zwar etwas älter, aber da es bei der Googlesuche relatiev weit oben kommt und ich ein Lösung gefunden habe, wollte ich das Thema noch mal aufwärmen.
Ich hab ein kleines Tool namens Audio Switcher entdeckt.
Das ermöglicht es, die Aufnahme- und Wiedergabegeräte per Tastenkombination umzuschalten.
Hier gibt es immer die neueste Version.

MfG Prallus


----------



## Pffzzhh! (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wiedergabegerät per Taste switchen?*

Zur Info, für alle Interessierten, die hier drauf stoßen: Ich habe nun eine Lösung gefunden, die unter Win7+8 zu funktionieren scheint.
Gefunden hier: Audio Gerät via Hotkey wechseln - Windows 7 - ComputerBase Forum -> Beitrag #13.

Das Programm "NirCmd" kann so mit dem einfachen Befehl/Parameter "setdefaultsounddevice Lautsprecher" auf das entsprechende Wiedergabegerät "im Hintergrund" wechseln. Es gehen dafür keine Fenster auf, meine Vollbildanwendung wird nicht verlassen. Dies kann man dann als Verknüpfung anlegen und mit einer Tastenkombination versehen. Bei mir habe ich dafür jeweils eine Makro-Taste programmiert.
Funktioniert bisher tadellos und macht genau das, was ich mir vorgestellt habe.

Wie gesagt wird die Anwendung mit entsprechenden Parametern gestartet. Bei mir sehen die Befehle für Klinkenausgang und Digitalausgang so aus:
G:\SoundChanger\nircmd.exe setdefaultsounddevice Lautsprecher
G:\SoundChanger\nircmd.exe setdefaultsounddevice SPDIF-Out

Viel Erfolg damit!


----------



## K3n$! (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Gelöst!] Wiedergabegerät per Taste switchen?*

Tolles Tool! 

Ich habe z.B. einmal PC Lautsprecher an der Onboard Soundkarte, ein Headset und Nahfelder an der Xonar DG. 
Kann man das Tool so erweitern bzw. mit bestimmten Parametern aufrufen, sodass auch das Ausgabegerät im Treiber von Asus gewechselt wird?


----------



## LudwigX (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Gelöst!] Wiedergabegerät per Taste switchen?*

Dafür kannst du das Programm XonarSwitch nutzen.  Eventuell brauchst du dafür aber die unified xonar Treiber. 

Eventuell musst du dann auch 2 Hotkeys drücken: einmal das umswitchen auf die Xonar,  dann das Umschalten per XonarSwitch


----------



## K3n$! (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Gelöst!] Wiedergabegerät per Taste switchen?*



LudwigX schrieb:


> Dafür kannst du das Programm XonarSwitch nutzen.  _Eventuell brauchst du dafür aber die unified xonar Treiber. _



Das wird scheinbar so sein, zumindest startet das Programm nicht. Allerdings blockiert Bitdefender auch irgendwas


----------

